
The Product-Technical Spectrum - t3hprogrammer
https://medium.com/@ericwleong/the-product-technical-spectrum-d3e76aa8bff7
======
ammon
Interesting follow up to our blog post! This goes into a lot more details
about why startups might prefer product-focused people, and larger companies
might need technical people.

 _The discovery of product motivation in interviews is limited to “are you
interested in this product?” [...] Technical interviews discover technical
programmers, even if YC startups prefer product programmers._

Interesting point. Could the explanation be that larger companies (with more
demand for technical programmers) define interviewing culture, and skew all
interviews in this direction?

 _If you have more microservices than users, you may not have an engineering
problem, but you definitely have a product problem._

Ha. Great quote.

